# Programm zum Erstellen von Einladungen gesucht



## Adrenalize (26. Juni 2008)

Ich will für den 60. Hochzeitstag meiner Großeltern so eine Art Einladungskärtchen erstellen. Meine Oma hat das beim Geburtstag einer Freundin gesehen und war davon recht begeistert.

Daher suche ich ein Programm, mit dem man so eine Faltkarte entwerfen kann, also vorne drauf eine Überschrift und ein  Foto, innen dann vielleicht noch ein Foto und  den Begrüßungstext usw.
Kennt da jemand ein gutes Programm?

Ich hab im Moment nur OpenOffice da, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das dafür optimal ist. Freeware wäre natürlich super! 

Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Vorschläge für mich!


----------



## jetztaber (26. Juni 2008)

Klassische (professionelle und teure) Layoutprogramm sind z.B. Adobe InDesign usw.

Word und Konsorten, also Textverarbeitungsprogramme sind verwendbar, aber etwas eingeschränkt hinsichtlich des Einfügens von Textfeldern und Grafik in unterschiedlichen Ebenen. Das gibt leicht Layout-Probleme.

Besser geeignet sind Programme zur Bearbeitung und Erstellung von Vektorgrafiken. Hier lassen sich leicht Bilder und Textzeilen einfügen und positionieren und in die verschiedenen Ebenen bringen. Beispiel: Macromedia Freehand und Adobe Illustrator.

Freeware: Ist mir keine bekannt, bzw.setze ich nicht ein.

Tip: Stichwortsuche nach 'Broschüren erstellen'. Da findest Du wahrscheinlich was passendes.


----------



## Klutten (27. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mal vor laaaaanger Zeit mit Microsoft Publisher Faltkarten erstellt. Leider ist das Programm nicht kostenlos und meiner Meinung nach auch nicht das Geld wert. Falls es aber noch die Office Testversion von Microsoft gibt, könntest du zumindest mal eine aktuelle Version davon testen. 

Das Programm überfordert einen auf alle Fälle nicht so wie Adobe oder Corel Software.


----------



## Adrenalize (27. Juni 2008)

So aufwendig muss es garnicht werden. Überlappen etc. braucht da nichts, wird eh nur in Grautönen gedruckt. Mir gehts eher darum das dann Papiersparend drucken zu können, weil wir ein etwas teureres Kartenpapier kaufen wollten, daher wäre ne Software praktisch, der ich verklickern kann welche formate die karte hat, und die dann dafür sorgt, dass die Objekte positioniert werden. vielleicht idealerweise so, dass man aus einer DinA4 Seite zwei Karten rausbekommt. Evtl. auch Schneide- und Faltelinien und so Zeug.

Teure Adobe-Produkte "beschaffen" wollte ich dafür jetzt nicht, das wäre wohl auch Overkill. Soll ja nur was Kleines werden. 

@Klutten: Danke. Gibt ne 60 Tage Testversion von Office Prof.
Ich schau mir mal an, was in OOo so geht, und falls ich mich da zu sehr rumärgere, kommt halt MS Office drauf.


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Juli 2008)

Noch zum Abschluss:
Ich hab die Einladungen jetzt mit der 60 Tage Testversion von Publisher 2007 entworfen, das ging recht fix hat mir ein wenig Arbeit abgenommen.

Danke nochmals für den Tipp!


----------

